# Something like BIAS Amp/FX for Android?



## Lach Rae Dawn (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello all,

I will be going out of town several months from now, and I want to bring my guitar, and use a nice AMP/FX suite on either our Android phones, or tablets, and hook up a nice set of speakers. 

A nice low latency interface would be nice of course. 

I was looking at BIAS, but alas only Apple OS for mobile.

Any recommendations would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## swedishfish (Jan 2, 2016)

You could always pick up a used iPod touch for pretty cheap.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 2, 2016)

No such luck as of yet. as a fellow Android user who went on a trip recently, I picked up a korg Pandora px4d and had loads of fun


----------



## Shask (Jan 2, 2016)

They say the audio in Android is not real-time enough for music, which is why there really aren't any music making apps for it.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh I see.

I think I may go the route of a used IPad of some sorts that can run BIAS. Then just use the Wi-fi. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 2, 2016)

Alex Kenivel said:


> No such luck as of yet. as a fellow Android user who went on a trip recently, I picked up a korg Pandora px4d and had loads of fun



I agree. Something along the lines of the Pandora or a Zoom G3 would probably work a lot better than an app on a phone. For most of them you can pop in a few AA batteries and you're good to go.


----------



## Aymara (Jan 2, 2016)

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> I think I may go the route of a used IPad of some sorts that can run BIAS.



I would recommend choosing nothing older than an iPad Air ... BIAS FX is quite ressource hungry.

As an interface I can recommend an iRig Pro ... sounds great and allows also field recordings with a pro mic. I love mine.

Btw ... music is one of the reasons, why I said bye bye to Android.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 2, 2016)

Shask said:


> They say the audio in Android is not real-time enough for music, which is why there really aren't any music making apps for it.



I thought that was before Lollipop, at least that what Google claimed lol. But you're right, it's still a problem, see this for example Android's 10 Millisecond Problem: The Android Audio Path Latency Explainer


----------



## Winger (Jan 2, 2016)

Aymara said:


> As an interface I can recommend an iRig Pro ... sounds great and allows also field recordings with a pro mic. I love mine.



Hmmm... I thought the iRig Pro solved this problem. All sound processing done on the iRig and Android was strictly for control.


----------



## Aymara (Jan 3, 2016)

Winger said:


> All sound processing done on the iRig and Android was strictly for control.



First I can report, that in the Positive Grid forum users of old iPads report more issues, than users of iPad Air and Air 2. Air Pro users are unhappy, because iOS 9 introduces new issues.

So no, the iRig doesn't do the main audio processing. It's just an interface doing AD conversion. BIAS FX needs the main processor for effects processing and amp simulation. This is the case on iOS as with the Desktop version too.

Furthermore thanks to Googles product politics Android is a pure horror nowadays, many incompatibilities and security issues. This makes Android a major fail for any professional use. So it has several reasons, why there are no music apps on Android. Many apps e.g. require a newer Android version, which is only available for newer devices, except you are familiar with custom ROMs and rooting and you have a popular devices, that's supported by such ROMs.

Once again ... major fail, Google! An OS needs to be supported by the OS vendor with regular updates and not by the hardware manufacturer.

I was once a huge Android fan, but that turned into the opposite over time. I will never again buy an Android device.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Jan 3, 2016)

Aymara said:


> First I can report, that in the Positive Grid forum users of old iPads report more issues, than users of iPad Air and Air 2. Air Pro users are unhappy, because iOS 9 introduces new issues.
> 
> So no, the iRig doesn't do the main audio processing. It's just an interface doing AD conversion. BIAS FX needs the main processor for effects processing and amp simulation. This is the case on iOS as with the Desktop version too.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the advice, I was looking for maybe a used Ipad Air. I just need a good interface with it. but I also need for it to simultaneously output through Headphone output obviously.


----------



## Aymara (Jan 4, 2016)

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> I just need a good interface with it. but I also need for it to simultaneously output through Headphone output obviously.



Cheaper interfaces like the iRig Pro don't have any output connections, only input for guitar, mic and MIDI (depending on the model), so you would use the iPad's headphone jack for listening with headphones.

But I think that is ok, because I would only use it for practicing, creating sound setups and recording first ideas in Garageband.

For serious recordings and stage use I find the current apps suboptimal. It's also worth mentioning, that the headphone jack of the iPad only supports CD quality, 16 bit at 44.1 kHz. Serious tecordings are done in 24 bit in a real DAW like Reaper, Cubase, etc..

Also check the Positive Grid forum ... BIAS FX is pretty nice, but in my opinion not polished enough for professional use ... still too buggy!

Btw, if you buy the iRig Pro, a licence for the Amplitube 4 Metal amps is included. And the sound quality of the iRig Pro is pretty good.

Important: If you buy a new iPad, it will ship with iOS 9, which causes major issues with BIAS. So if buying used, make sure, that it was not updated to iOS 9!

Conclusion: Think twice, if you want to switch from Android to iPad just for music. I switched, because of app incompatibilities and security issues on Android and music apps were only an added bonus. For serious recordings I use Reaper. But I enjoy practicing and composing with the iPad, which is pretty handy.


----------



## tylerpond05 (Jan 4, 2016)

For recording interfaces for ipad, I'd look at the Line 6 Sonic Port VX or the Griffin Studio Connect. Both allow to charge your device while you use it. Line 6 gives you access to the Mobile POD app with in-app purchases for free. The line 6 VX version also has a built in mic, so you can do vocals, real amps, and even demo drums if you want. The Griffin has RCA speaker outs and MIDI, if you want/need it.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 4, 2016)

How on earth has nobody recommended this yet? 

IK Multimedia | iRig UA - The first universal digital interface and guitar processor for Android

It works with all android devices over 4.4 and runs Android Amplitude very well. I've used this with phones and tablets.


----------



## mikah912 (Jan 4, 2016)

Spinedriver said:


> I agree. Something along the lines of the Pandora or a Zoom G3 would probably work a lot better than an app on a phone. For most of them you can pop in a few AA batteries and you're good to go.



Get Zoom G3 for less than $100 used, and be done with it. All you need with no latency whatsoever. Way more modern and capable than a Pandora.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Jan 5, 2016)

The Zoom G3 since it supports batteries would be a good choice, but if it has to be powered through AC maybe not such a good choice, (and the car is able to do it, it has a power cable input next to the aux input) then I would just use my GF's Amplifi TT. 



Aymara said:


> Cheaper interfaces like the iRig Pro don't have any output connections, only input for guitar, mic and MIDI (depending on the model), so you would use the iPad's headphone jack for listening with headphones.
> 
> But I think that is ok, because I would only use it for practicing, creating sound setups and recording first ideas in Garageband.
> 
> ...




I record at home in a full fledged DAW and studio environment. I use FL Studio 12, Waves, Toontrack, Fabfilter ... the works. I do all recording in 24, but it sits in a 32bit float environment. My current Audio interface is Eleven Rack, but I will be upgrading to the Line 6 Helix rack in a few months. 

This would be more for practice, and travelling on the road, away from the house, or out-of-town. Which I don't do a lot of anyway. But I am planning a visit from Louisiana to Georgia, and that is a 12 hour drive there, and a 12 hour drive back. 

But I surely appreciate the advice!


----------



## Aymara (Jan 5, 2016)

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> This would be more for practice, and travelling on the road, away from the house, or out-of-town.



For that purpose BIAS FX on an iPad with iOS 8 (iOS 9 still causes issues) and an iRig Pro or a HD, if you don't need mic and MIDI support, is great. You even can practice in summer on the balcony or a park without disturbing anybody, which I find quite nice.

You can practice with BIAS alone or even record some ideas with BIAS in Garageband. So an iPad with more than 16 GB makes sense. A good HiFi headphone is recommended too, not typical mobile headphones.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Jan 5, 2016)

Aymara said:


> For that purpose BIAS FX on an iPad with iOS 8 (iOS 9 still causes issues) and an iRig Pro or a HD, if you don't need mic and MIDI support, is great. You even can practice in summer on the balcony or a park without disturbing anybody, which I find quite nice.
> 
> You can practice with BIAS alone or even record some ideas with BIAS in Garageband. So an iPad with more than 16 GB makes sense. A good HiFi headphone is recommended too, not typical mobile headphones.



I will keep that in mind, iOS 8. iRig Pro, or HD. BIAS FX
I got the headphones covered already. I will probably be using a set of AKG-K702 PRO, and a set of AKG Q350 In Ear Headphones.


----------



## Aymara (Jan 5, 2016)

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> I will keep that in mind, ...



Btw ... my iRig Pro came with a licence for the Amplitube 4 Metal Pack, iOS, Mac, PC.

The Q350 will maybe disappoint for guitar jamming, the K702 should be ok. I use a Beyerdynamic DT-990 for more punch in the bass department 

PS: Positive Grid are working on the iOS 9 issues, but the latest update didn't finally solve it regarding the forum.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Jan 5, 2016)

Aymara said:


> Btw ... my iRig Pro came with a licence for the Amplitube 4 Metal Pack, iOS, Mac, PC.
> 
> The Q350 will maybe disappoint for guitar jamming, the K702 should be ok. I use a Beyerdynamic DT-990 for more punch in the bass department
> 
> PS: Positive Grid are working on the iOS 9 issues, but the latest update didn't finally solve it regarding the forum.



Im not sure about the q350, which is why I will be carrying the K702. Which will be more than adequate. 

My set that I use in the studio is a set of AKG K712 PRO (the orange ones) Now those are stellar headphones, but I am not carrying those on the road.


----------



## Aymara (Jan 5, 2016)

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> but I am not carrying those on the road.



For mobile use I have an AKG K319, which are a bit weak in the bass range, but otherwise quite good. My problem is, I hate InEars and big HiFi cans like the DT-990 might be nice for a hotel room, but not for the street or a park, etc..

For recording and mixing in Reaper I use a Beyer T90, which has a fantastic resolution and soundstage ... I mainly do that in the evening, so monitors are a no-go, except for final mixes.


----------



## necronoid (Sep 1, 2016)

Any updates on this? Anyone has tested amplitube UA for Android?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ikmultimediaus.android.amplitubeua&hl=en


----------



## Aymara (Sep 1, 2016)

necronoid said:


> Anyone has tested amplitube UA for Android?



I have the iOS version and though it's quite ok, it's far behind BIAS FX for my taste.

If you're interested in making music on a mobile device, get an iPad ... Android is far behind, when it comes to audio processing or security.

If iOS is outta your budget, maybe have a look at the Blackstar Fly mini-amp, if you need a small solution for the balcony, garden, park, etc..


----------



## necronoid (Sep 1, 2016)

Aymara said:


> I have the iOS version and though it's quite ok, it's far behind BIAS FX for my taste.
> 
> If you're interested in making music on a mobile device, get an iPad ... Android is far behind, when it comes to audio processing or security.
> 
> If iOS is outta your budget, maybe have a look at the Blackstar Fly mini-amp, if you need a small solution for the balcony, garden, park, etc..




I already have an Imac, a macbook air 13'' and the Blackstar Fly3 as well. Right now I don't need and ipad having the macbook air, so I was taking a look if Android could do it any better than last year but I looks as stuck as before

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## Aymara (Sep 1, 2016)

necronoid said:


> I already have an Imac, a macbook air 13'' and the Blackstar Fly3 as well.



Then I would try BIAS on the Macbook, which is pretty mobile, right? And it can record in 24 bit, which mobile devices can't. Did you try the demo? I'm pretty happy, that the OSX issues were solved in the latest update.

PS: I use BIAS standalone on a Macbook Pro for jamming and sound creation and inside Reaper for recording.


----------



## necronoid (Sep 1, 2016)

Aymara said:


> Then I would try BIAS on the Macbook, which is pretty mobile, right? And it can record in 24 bit, which mobile devices can't. Did you try the demo? I'm pretty happy, that the OSX issues were solved in the latest update.
> 
> PS: I use BIAS standalone on a Macbook Pro for jamming and sound creation and inside Reaper for recording.



Yep, I'm already using the Bias FX demo and I'm very happy with it (I don't like the amp version very much) that is why is was thinking in going forward and looking for even more portability


----------

